# Reprobation



## ainigmati (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello,
Can someone please tell me the historical position of the Free Reformed Church regarding reprobation?
A friend directed me to this quote from their website:What we believe - Free Reformed Churches of North America

"The elect were chosen sovereignty, but the non-elect are not condemned sovereignty. They are condemned for their sin. In the Bible reprobation is a passing by. God is the Author of the faith, repentance, holiness and perseverance of the elect. But He is not the cause or Author of unbelief, sin and corruption in those who perish. There is an effectual calling to faith and repentance; there is no effectual calling to unbelief and impenitence." 
The statement seems to contradict the doctrine of the sovreignty of God in election and reprobation. 
COD Head I Article 15:
"while others are passed by in the eternal decree; whom God, out of His SOVEREIGN, most just, irreprehensible, and unchangeable good pleasure, has decreed to leave in the common misery into which they have wilfully plunged themselves...etc... " 
Personally I think it's an oversight, a typo, a poor choice of words, a problem of poor editing etc.
What think ye brothers?
Don


----------

